# I just bought a ticket to see Paramore on Aug. 10



## Exaltys (Jun 10, 2010)

In good ol' Cleveland, OH. It's going to be my first concert ever. Paramore is pretty awesome. It should be a lot of fun!


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 10, 2010)

My first concert was the Red Hot Chili Peppers and Foo Fighters nearly a decade ago.  I hope you have fun, make sure you get floor seats!


----------



## Dangy (Jun 10, 2010)

Make sure you give Haley a huge hug for me.


----------



## Exaltys (Jun 10, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Make sure you give Haley a huge hug for me.



Oh man, if that happened I wouldn't wash myself anymore. Just kidding, but I'd probably faint if she hugged me.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice! I remember my first concert was Creed when I was 8 years old >_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Two of my friends joined the fan club.
They like them quite a bit.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 11, 2010)

Heh, my first shows were all Christian based. Up until '99, (heh, 19... i was a late bloomer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) when i went to my first secular show.

Anti-Flag, Gangstarr and Rage Against The Machine.

Utterly amazing show. Glad i caught RAtM before the split. So good.


----------

